# Gestrichelte Outline



## nimi (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Weiss jemand, ob ich in Photoshop eine gestrichelte Outline erzeugen kann?
Im prinzip möchte ich genau das Ergebnis von "rechteckig markieren" haben...

Keine Ahnung, wie ich Euch das besser erklären könnte - sorry.

Cheers,
nimi


----------



## Senfdose (24. Juni 2004)

kein Komentar!



http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=144442&highlight=gestrichelte


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (24. Juni 2004)

Erstelle ein neue Datei mit folgenen Grössen:

Länge: 3px
Höhe: 1px

Nun füllst du zwei von diesen drei Pixeln mit schwarz aus, am besten mit
dem Buntstift. Danach markierst du alles (STRG+A) und speicherst es als
Muster ab.


----------



## nimi (24. Juni 2004)

oh mann. Da hätte ich ja wirklich selber drauf kommen können.

Muchas Gracias!


----------

